# 4 color process from f&m expression



## force (Mar 19, 2006)

I just order some 4 color process from f&m expression it seam to have clear halo around the image. It make it look like a sticker more so on dark's is this normal.


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have ordered from them before alway process transfers with no problem ever, I would call them.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

They started doing this on some styles 1.5-2 years ago. There are a couple threads about it. It coincided almost exactly with when I switched to other dealers (not related) so I'm not sure which get them and which don't. From what anecdotal evidence I've gathered, they do it on MyID transfers but not spot transfers. This is the first time I've heard about it on cmyk transfers. Apparently the purpose is better adhesion but my questions emailed to F&M went unanswered.


----------



## erussell (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm new to the Heat transfer process. Does anyone know how the 4 color heat transfer process works? I assume they take your CMYK art and color separate into those four screens to create the Heat transfer. Am I correct?


----------

